

Not All Apps Can Be Instagrams, But Someone Might Be Willing to Buy Them - jorlow
http://allthingsd.com/20121129/not-all-apps-can-be-instagrams-but-someone-might-be-willing-to-buy-them/

======
toddh
So it's a lot like gold prospecting?

~~~
guscost
Yep - you can probably make more money by selling shovels.

~~~
eliransapir
Really? is that what you think? Where are those shovels?

~~~
guscost
Stripe, Heroku, Olark, etc.

